
No, driverless cars aren’t far safer than human drivers - poster123
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/no-driverless-cars-arent-far-safer-than-human-drivers/2018/03/20/5dc77f42-2ba9-11e8-8ad6-fbc50284fce8_story.html
======
yohann305
Another useless article written by just-another columnist giving their
opinion, failing to see the bigger picture, and riding the wave of bashing
self-driving cars to get eyeballs to their article in hope to generate Ad
revenue.

